# Burning CD Images on USB Flash



## MassDaemon (Aug 17, 2004)

How can I burn an ISO file on a USB flash memory. I want to move everything including boot information to the target disk.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

You just copy and paste the .iso file. Or do you mean you want to 'unwrap' the iso file and be able to boot from the USB drive?


----------



## MassDaemon (Aug 17, 2004)

Exactly. I want to boot from the USB drive.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You would want to extract the contents to the USB drive (isobuster would be ideal for this).

Of course your bios would have to be capable of booting from the USB.


----------



## MassDaemon (Aug 17, 2004)

lister said:


> You would want to extract the contents to the USB drive (isobuster would be ideal for this).
> 
> Of course your bios would have to be capable of booting from the USB.


I've got no problem in extracting the content of a CD or an ISO file. Copying them to a flash drive wouldn't be a problem either. The whole problem is copying the boot data. Of course if you are planning to copy a "copy protected CD" to your flash memory, that would also be a big challenge.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Copying "boot data" is not the issue. The issue is whether or not the system supports booting from a USB device. Most do not. It doesn't matter if "boot data" is on the flash drive or not. The system simply will not see the drive as a bootable device.


----------



## MassDaemon (Aug 17, 2004)

DoubleHelix said:


> Copying "boot data" is not the issue....


How can I Copy boot data from a bootable CD to a usb flash memory so that it becomes bootable? (suppose I have a system that fully supports usb booting.)


----------



## MassDaemon (Aug 17, 2004)

This utility may help. But it's not a global solution for every bootable CD:
http://snipetr.inativa.com/hiren/usb_format.exe


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since an ISO is setup to boot specifically from a CD/DVD, you'll probably have to rebuild it to make it into a bootable USB disk. The boot block isn't the same for the two devices.


----------

